

Holonomic brain theory - saurabh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holonomic_brain_theory

======
fogus
Sigh... I was sure this said homoiconic. Too much Lisp.

------
trapper
I'd like to see some predictions and designs of experiments to test this
theory.

~~~
joshu
I'd like to see someone translate that to english.

